# Ist das Feuerbrand?



## Pammler (25. Mai 2009)

Bei meinem Apfelbaum sieht es zur Zeit so aus:

 

 

Ist aber nur an dem einen Baum so stark. Ein bissel auch an den Kirschbäumen.

Ist das Feuerbrand? Ist dieses Jahr zum ersten mal.
kennt sich da jemand aus? Habe keine Ahnung!


----------



## Christine (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ist das Feuerbrand?*

Hallo Torsten,

kannst Du da mal ein bisschen näher rangehen. Ich habe sowas im Augenblick auch an den Apfelbäumen - allerdings bei genauerem Hinsehen entdeckt man Gespinste mit kleinen Raupen (die meinen Fischen hervorragend munden).


----------



## Pammler (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ist das Feuerbrand?*

hab das auchmal da gepostet

http://green-24.de/forum/ftopic44067.html


----------



## Christine (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ist das Feuerbrand?*

Hallo Torsten,

das war auf dem Foto ein bisschen schwierig zu erkennen, dass der ganze Ast ist. Übrigens ist Feuerbrand - wegen der großen Ansteckungsgefahr - meldepflichtig!


----------



## Pammler (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ist das Feuerbrand?*

Ich mein nicht den Ast, der schon seit 10 Jahren dürr ist, sondern die Nester und den Hinweis auf Monilia. Ich denk das es die Spitzendürre ist, weil da etwas Harz/Gel außenrum ist.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monilia

Es sind ja nicht die ganzen Jungtriebe, sondern nur einzelne "Nester"

(Das Forum dort ist denk ich nicht so klugschei*erdünnbesiedelt wie das hier)


----------



## Christine (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ist das Feuerbrand?*

Aber Monilla ist doch eine Kirschbaumkrankheit


----------



## Pammler (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ist das Feuerbrand?*

Dachte ich auch aber Wiki ist anderer Meinung.

oder hier:

Monilia-Spitzendürre
Verheerende Auswirkungen der Monilia-Spitzendürre entstehen vor allem,wenn witterungsbedingt mehrere Jahre mit starkem Infektionsdruck und Befall aufeinander folgen und bei unterlassenen Bekämpfungsmaßnahmen die Spitzendürre ständig zunimmt.
Glücklicherweise können nur wenige Pflanzenarten von der Spitzendürre in Mitleidenschaft
gezogen werden. Zu den Wirtspflanzen gehören Aprikose, __ Sauerkirsche, Mandelbaum,
Zierkirsche, Pfirsich, __ Quitte,Apfel und Birne.



Quelle: http://www.smul.sachsen.de/lfl/publikationen/download/31_1.pdf


----------



## Annett (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ist das Feuerbrand?*

Hi.

Der Wiki-Beitrag ist ein Beispiel für "Schrott" bei Wiki, oder zumindest dafür, dass dort eben auch Leute mit weniger Ahnung schreiben, bis es jemand verbessert.  

Ja, Monilia geht auf alles mögliche Obst, aber: es gibt zwei Pilzarten! 

1.Monilia laxa (Sclerotinia laxa)
Sie verursacht die Spitzendürre auf Steinobst (Kirsche, Pflaume, Pfirsich) - Infektion nur über die Blüte. Ausbreitung später auch immer tiefer ins alte Holz (den Ast absteigend sozusagen). 

2. Monilia fructigena (Sclerotinia fructigena)
Dieser Pilz verursacht die hübschen Faulstellen mit den Kreisförmigen polsterartigen weißen Konidienlagern (Fruchtmonilia).

Die Blütenmonilia wird vorwiegend von M.laxa verursacht - vor allem, wenn es zur Blütezeit regnet!

Bei Kernobst herrscht die Fruchtfäule vor.

EDIT: Das SMUL ist da anscheinend anderer Meinung. Ich halte den Befall bei Apfel und Birne aber für äußerst selten.
Zum feuerbrand kommt gleich noch was.


----------



## Annett (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ist das Feuerbrand?*

Nochmal zum Feuerbrand:

Hauptsymptome:
Blätter, Blüten, Früchte verfärben sich graubraun oder dunkelbraun bis schwarz. Hakenartiges Verkrümmen der erkrankten Triebspitzen, Exsudatbildung.
Das Bakterium überwintert in holzigen Trieben und wird von dort nach seiner Vermehrung durch Regen und Insekten auf Blüten und Blätter übertragen. 
Wirte: vers. Obstarten, __ Feuerdorn, __ Eberesche, __ Weißdorn, Zwergmispel, __ Quitte.

Hier ebenfalls ein Edit: 
Wenn ich mir den Bericht vom SMUL so durchlese und mit Deinen Bildern vergleiche, hat der Apfelbaum wohl tatsächlich Monilia laxa. 
Auch wenn es nicht dort steht: Schneid die befallenen und trockenen Zweige lieber mal raus. Mehr Licht und Luft schadet keinem Obstbaum. Je schneller die Früchte nach dem Regen abtrocknen können, desto besser.


----------



## Pammler (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ist das Feuerbrand?*



Annett schrieb:


> Das SMUL ist da anscheinend anderer Meinung. Ich halte den Befall bei Apfel und Birna aber für äußerst selten.



Ist ja auch nur der alte Apfelbaum vor der Traktorgarage, den ich noch nicht "verjüngt" habe. Die anderen 10 Apfelbäume sind OK. Ist nur noch an den 3 Süßkirschen und den 2 Sauerkirschen und einem erst vor 2 Jahren umgestzten Pflaumenbaum ein wenig. Außerdem steht der Apfelbaum in der Nähe der Feuerstelle, wo ich die dürren Triebe immer mal verbrenne. Von daher kann sich da schon mal was zu Apfelbaum durchgeschlgen haben. Der ist ja auch sehr anfällig.

So wie beim Feuerbrand ist es nicht.


----------



## Pammler (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ist das Feuerbrand?*

Kurz mal zum Abschluß:

Nach dem ich stundenlang im Netz unterwegs war und viele Dokumente und Bilder angeschaut habe 

 steht fest: Es ist Monilia.
Alle eindeutigen Symtome des Feuerbrand fehlen 

 und die der Monilia sind alle vorhanden.

Danke für die Unterstützung! 

Werde jetzt mal 

 und das dürre Zeug vernichten! 



Beim Sauerkirschbaum hab ich sie fast total eliminiert!


----------



## HaMaKi (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ist das Feuerbrand?*

Liebe Christine,

möchte ungern diesen Thread zerpflücken, kann Dich aber bei meiner Frage nur zitieren; dieses Jahr haben wir wohl Raupen-Jahr -> am Teich (anderer Thread) und nun auch sichtbar an unserem Apfelbaum.

Nach einigem Googlen haben wir festgestellt, dass es sich um die Apfelgespinnst-Motte handeln müsste. Lt. Deiner Beschreibung beherbergst Du gerade die gleiche Art. Hier mal ein paar Fotos:

von Weitem sieht der Baum gut aus:  

Bei näherem Hinsehen sieht man die Gespinnste:
 

und wenn man hier das Bild vergrössert, kann man die gelbe Raupen mit den schwarzen Pünktchen erahnen:  

Lt. www hilft ein Einsprühen mit Schmierseife-Spiritusbrühe eher vor der Blüte (zu spät, vorher nicht bemerkt). Und zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt hilft wohl evtl. nur noch 'gärende Brennesseljauche'. Blöd nur, dass direkt unter unserem Apfelbaum unser Gemüse-Beet (Boot) mit Erdbeeren, Salat, Tomaten und Kräutern, steht.  

Nun sind wir etwas ratlos..
- Große Raupen alle rauspulen -> was geschieht dann mit den schon vorhandenen Kleinen?
- Alle betroffenen Äste abschneiden -> keine Ahnung ob da noch was übrig bleibt?
- die Brennesseljauche irgendwie herstellen? und verwenden -> schadet das dem Beet darunter?
- einfach aussitzen und dieses Jahr keine Äpfel haben? Wäre egal; aber kommen die Raupen dann jedes Jahr wieder?

Hat irgendjemand schon einmal solche Gesellen im Garten gehabt und kann uns einen Tip geben? Wäre echt klasse 

Gruß  Marita




blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten,
> 
> kannst Du da mal ein bisschen näher rangehen. Ich habe sowas im Augenblick auch an den Apfelbäumen - allerdings bei genauerem Hinsehen entdeckt man Gespinste mit kleinen Raupen (die meinen Fischen hervorragend munden).


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ist das Feuerbrand?*

Hallo Marita,

also Brennesseljauche schadet Pflanzen eigentlich nicht - eher im Gegenteil.
Für solche Fälle hab ich aber noch meine Geheimwaffe im Einsatz  -  ein königsblaues Stabfeuerzeug.


----------



## Pammler (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ist das Feuerbrand?*



HaMaKi schrieb:


> Liebe Christine,
> 
> möchte ungern diesen Thread zerpflücken, kann Dich aber bei meiner Frage nur zitieren; dieses Jahr haben wir wohl Raupen-Jahr -> am Teich (anderer Thread) und nun auch sichtbar an unserem Apfelbaum.



Ich habe fertig nix Problem!


----------



## HaMaKi (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ist das Feuerbrand?*

Danke Thorsten - und wir arbeiten dran :?
@ Christine, zum Abflämmen (Stabfeuerzeug tz tz tz) sind's zuviele.

Gestern haben wir eine, sicherlich bald zum Himmel stinkende, Brenn(n)esseljauche angesetzt. Wenn die soweit zu gebrauchen ist, geht's den noch-Raupen (Gespinnstmotte) damit versuchsweise an den Kragen 

Gruß Marita


----------



## Pammler (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Ist das Feuerbrand?*

So die Spitzendürre ist fast komplett raus.

 

 

Sch.. Arbeit, immer die Äste im Nacken!


----------

